# YouTube Video: Horse Unseats Jockey



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

If that didn't get the horse's point across, I don't know what would!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

That's one lucky jockey.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

KAZOOKS!!! :shock: 
I swear that horse did that on purpose!!!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, that horse got it's message across loud and clear . . . . .GET OFF!!

and that jockey is sooo lucky!


----------

